# ILLEGAL ROUMORS ABOUT GREEK AGENTS



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My name is Alevropoulos Giannis and I am the representative lawyer and advisor of the Greek chartering company MG Yachts Ltd. 

It is to our great surprise that we saw in this message board a mail, signed by SAILMASTER25, in which our company among others is refered to with the worst words. 

However, our company is one of the best chartering companies in the Greek yachting field, and we never received any complaints from any client or foreign agent. 

On the contrary, we offer upon request at www.mgyachts.gr , various complements we have received during our years of existance, by our clients who are extremely satisfied with the services we provide. 

The user SAILMASTER25 hidden behind anonymity, spreads roumors about us, that damage the reputation of our company, while trying to succeed as obvious, illegal causes. Keep in mind that he claims to be a yacht owner, what gives him conflicted interests than that of our agency. We believe that this site serves the same causes, as they host without any prior check the mail of SAILMASTER25. 

In reference to the above, we call any one responsible to acknowledge to us if they have any elements that excuse the disreputation of our company in this site. 
We also call the webmaster to withdraw immediately this reference to our company. 

I remain at your disposal. 


Alevropoulos Giannis 
Legal Atorney, MG Yachts Ltd.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stop whinning. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion in this country. This is a great website where freedom of speech abounds.


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

Geez.....what happened to all those greek charter owners types espousing lawsuits and such. (Dimitris and Alevropoulos?)Threatening crappy lawsuits makes everyone NEVER want to use your company.

You were all full of Vim & Vinegar before. Why haven''t you responded to these simple questions posted on another message (here it is http://members.sailnet.com/messageboard/readmessage.cfm?Forum=6&Topic=7124 )

Since we never got a response with proof backing it up (Not just heresay), we assume the true answers are not very flattering. 

(ps. You know where you can stick your "legal" crap.)


----------

